# Any good slaw recipes?



## trailsend (Feb 12, 2005)

Man have i been hungry for a Alabama bbq sandwich! The pulled pork i can handle but i was wondering if anyone knows how to make the hot slaw they put on top? thanks for any ideas.


----------



## Ron A (Feb 25, 2005)

I use Mazzeretti`s dressing in freshly cut cabbage with chopped onion, but the addition of 1-2 spoons of horseradish is what always brings the compliments!


----------



## trailsend (Feb 12, 2005)

hhmm horseradish. ill give it a try.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

This is the best slaw ever. When I make pulled pork sandamawitches, I put a big ole spoon of this on top of the meat and then the bun on top, MMmmmmm

1 head green cabbage, shredded 
2 carrots, grated 
1 red onion, thinly sliced 
2 green onions, chopped 
1 red chile, sliced 
1 1/2 cups mayonnaise 
1/4 cup Creole mustard 
1 tablespoon cider vinegar 
1 lemon, juiced 
Pinch sugar 
1/2 teaspoon celery seed 
Several dashes hot sauce 
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper

Combine the cabbage, carrot, red onion, green onions, and chile in a large bowl. In another bowl, mix the mayonnaise, mustard, vinegar, lemon juice, and sugar; stirring to incorporate. Pour the dressing over the cabbage mixture and toss gently to mix. Season the cole slaw with celery seed, hot sauce, salt, and pepper. Chill for 2 hours in refrigerator before serving.


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

Planet Hollywood Creole Mustard Sauce

Recipe By : 
Serving Size : 1 Preparation Time :0:00
Categories : Planet Hollywood

Amount Measure Ingredient -- Preparation Method
-------- ------------ --------------------------------
1 cup mayonnaise
1/4 cup Creole style mustard -- * see note
1 tablespoon yellow mustard
1 tablespoon horseradish
1/2 teaspoon cider vinegar
1 dash Worcestershire sauce
1 teaspoon red wine vinegar
1 teaspoon water
1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 tablespoon green onions -- sliced in 1/4" pcs
1 tablespoon crushed garlic packed in oil
1 teaspoon chopped green bell pepper -- (fine)
1 teaspoon finely chopped celery
1 teaspoon finely chopped onion

Mix all ingredients together thoroughly. Make about 1 1/2 cups.


----------



## Fishbum2 (Jan 15, 2005)

The pulled pork sounded real good. I checked on www.foodtv.com
(food network) and it has several very good offerings for BBQ and slaw.
One caught my eye, smoked bologna with slaw.

Give it a try.


----------



## trailsend (Feb 12, 2005)

Frantz said:


> This is the best slaw ever. When I make pulled pork sandamawitches, I put a big ole spoon of this on top of the meat and then the bun on top, MMmmmmm
> 
> 1 head green cabbage, shredded
> 2 carrots, grated
> ...


Yeah thats what i was after. Bunyans bbq in florence alabama has the best bbq sandwich i ever had. It has a cabbage based slaw topping with a pretty big kick to it. I will have to fire up the grill and cook a shoulder this weekend. thanks


----------



## DangerDan (Mar 10, 2005)

trailsend said:


> Man have i been hungry for a Alabama bbq sandwich! The pulled pork i can handle but i was wondering if anyone knows how to make the hot slaw they put on top? thanks for any ideas.


 
Add a 1/4 to 1/2 tsp. of Zatteran's liquid crab boil (hot) or a 1/2 tsp. of cayene to the slaw. 

There was a filling station in Kiln Miss. I used to stop at that made the best smoked pulled pork I ever had. The slaw & salds there were killer. This parts was all she would give out.


----------

